# P's perfer pellets, good or bad?



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

my 1" rbp's perfer pellets over any other food is this a good or bad thing?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Not at all man pellets provide a great source of nutrients and stable levels of. There are a bunch of people that have fought to get there P off live food and on to pellets so your doing good. You can experiment with other types but it's great that you have a faithful food source that is easily accessible and portion control friendly!! Your piranha will be healthier and more predictable in behavior because of it.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I think thats great if my piranhas eat just one thing I would hope its pellets


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

yea thats great, im sure when they get 3-4 they will also eat other things, like shrimp, talapia, shrimp, beefheart, i allways mix it up so my boys dont get board, also vitachem is awsome.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

they are 1 inch, what kind of pellets you have them on?


----------



## chaddfc (Dec 29, 2009)

so far my 2.5" ruby red ate 1 pellet and 1 chunk of tilapia... my vita chem should be here in a couple of days. my pellets are tetracichlid stix.....these ok right?


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucky you, I could never get my little guy on pellets.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

bigshawn said:


> they are 1 inch, what kind of pellets you have them on?


I have them on hikari gold


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Hikari gold, add some zoe, and they'll be healthy as can be. I'd still try and get them to eat some white fish meat of some sort too.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Blue Flame said:


> Hikari gold, add some zoe, and they'll be healthy as can be. I'd still try and get them to eat some white fish meat of some sort too.


what's zoe? And I'm gonna get them on talapia, catfish and shrimp soaked in vitachem as soon as they eat the rest of the bloodworms I have.


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thats great. I wish I could get my rhom on pellets. Less of a mess cutting up all the fresh fish


----------

